# Mantua 2-6-6-2 Articulated Logger Driveshaft



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

Anyone know where you can get these??? I've looked around on the internet and not a lot of success..
It's the small dogbone driveshaft between the motor coupling and gearbox.. There are 2 on the engine and I only have the one in the picture..
It is about 2mm in Dia and as you can see about 9mm long.. It's a small guy... Maybe some of the other Mantua's use it, if you know...


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

you might have to make one out of styrene tubing ..


----------

